

The US is home to one third of all the world's data--here's who's storing it - slerner17
http://qz.com/104868/the-us-is-home-to-one-third-of-the-worlds-data-heres-whos-storing-it/

======
eitally
The author really needs to define "data" and "stored" for this article to make
sense. For example, I work for a large manufacturing company and the
combination of our ERP/MRP DB and our manufacturing systems DBs totals about
20-25TB, with about 10-15% growth per year on average. That's small potatoes
and _barely_ what I'd consider big data in the context of analytics. However,
totally separate from this structured data, well, there's a whole of other
structured data created by and stored in other app databases, but this is
predominantly stuff that supports business automation, not core business
systems. I'd guestimate this is in the 5-10TB range, but since most of that
data is siloed and unrelated across apps, an analyst would never be looking at
more than a few hundred gigs at a time for any given purpose. Then we get to
unstructured data, which is what I thought this article was intending to
discuss. With file servers at every one of our sites, with 20000+ employees
using Google Apps/Drive, with who knows how many Dropbox accounts (not to
mention internal FTP), and internal CMSes, we probably have about one PB of
unstructured data, not including the stuff in the cloud. We generate email at
about 2TB per month, and until recently backed it all up on tapes we ship to
Iron Mountain. This is separate from the default business process of imaging a
terminated employee's PC and keeping that permanently just in case (stays on a
server for a while and is then backed to tape).

So, I'm not sure how to interpret this article, given what I know about how my
own company works and where our data lives.

